# Mosquito Crappie?



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Anybody got any advice for catching crappie at Mosquito? 

Spent all last weekend moving around from buoy line down to the island. Only managed one crappie. Was using minnows/maggots/wax worms. Fished anywhere from 7-10'.

Any advice as far as where I should be investing my time on the lake, depth, or lure/presentation???

Any help is appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I agree, WHERE ARE THE CRAPPIE!!! Two trips now not a single crappie just small perch and big gills.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

moving around drilling a lot of holes and finding fish. That's the key. People sit in the same spot all day and wonder why they aren't catching anything. Structure is another thing you really want to find, to find fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

ztkaz said:


> moving around drilling a lot of holes and finding fish. That's the key. People sit in the same spot all day and wonder why they aren't catching anything. Structure is another thing you really want to find, to find fish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



I'll admit, we did sit on one sot yesterday. But we were on a bridge. Only saw one suspended mark


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

That's true, but time of day is a key also. My best bites have been at sunup and sundown. I've fished all afternoon without anything but little perch, but at sundown I can't keep a line in the water.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

There are no crappie in Mosquito Lake. I repeat, no crappie in Mosquito Lake. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

Oh yeah, I forgot, not a one!


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

just perchy said:


> That's true, but time of day is a key also. My best bites have been at sunup and sundown. I've fished all afternoon without anything but little perch, but at sundown I can't keep a line in the water.



I mean it's still best in the morning and night. But they are around in the day too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Alright I'm gonna go crazy...u guys know somethin lol


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Find the brush and you'll find the fish. Doesn't matter how deep either. The crappies and gills will be on or near it.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I've got no problem finding the gills....I could fill a 5 gallon bucket in a few hours with 8" gills. Just can't find a single crappie


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

What is the best way to find the brush?

And at this point I would be ok catching some blue gills! Where are you catching them at? And what are they hitting on?


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Best way to find brush is to drill, drill, drill. Walk 2-3 miles, wondering why you do this to yourself ! Then you MIGHT find the crappie !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

lovin life said:


> Best way to find brush is to drill, drill, drill. Walk 2-3 miles, wondering why you do this to yourself ! Then you MIGHT find the crappie !
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You got the right idea!



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I have found that the drill, drill, drill method works best if you have 2 guys..... one drilling and the other dropping a flasher in the hole behind you so you can cover ground a little quicker. I was not fishing Skeeter, but last time out (by myself) i had to cut over 20 holes before i found decent marks. Was cutting 5 then going back and checking them with the flasher. Then back to the auger for another 5 holes. 'THE' spot that i found fish was simply an area that was 3' deeper than the surrounding area.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have a hand held GPS that I use when fishing from the boat because my fish/depth finder in the boat doesn't have a built in one. I have a lot of structure, brush, stumps and weed beds saved in it. I take the GPS with me when I ice fish. It definitely cuts down on the walking and drilling. Sometimes the first hole I drill I'll catch fish but most times I have to drill a few holes before I find them, but at least the GPS puts you in the general area.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Meats.. Do you ever fish the structure/ brush the state puts in the lake?


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Mike_13 said:


> Meats.. Do you ever fish the structure/ brush the state puts in the lake?


 I know for sure that I fish one of them. It's on the west side a little south of the causeway by the stump field. The state sunk 150 wooden pallets anchored with cement blocks there in 2006.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Have you been out there this year? Saw a bunch of shanties in that area last week


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Mike_13 said:


> Have you been out there this year? Saw a bunch of shanties in that area last week


 I haven't ice fished that area this year yet. We did real good there in the spring thru fall though.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Sent ya a pm meats


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Is it safe to say the northern end by the buoy line is a good starting point?


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just curious about the pallet structure. Did they do that on the ice or load them on boats. That's a lot of pallets!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

sylvan21 said:


> Just curious about the pallet structure. Did they do that on the ice or load them on boats. That's a lot of pallets!


 The article that I read said the pallets were loaded in boats that they launched at the causeway boat ramp and drove across the lake and sank them. They did this in August 2006.


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Anyone out fishing Mosquito today? I assume ice is still good. Might just have a lot of snow on it.

Plan to head out early tomorrow morning.


----------

